# Reading > Who Said That? >  Has this ever been heard of?

## Truth_Told

To understand the present, we must first understand the past... has anyone ever heard this qoute and if so is there more to it?

----------


## Ryduce

There is a Maya Angelou quote very similar to that.I had to write a history paper on it, but I can't remember the quote verbatim.

----------


## Whifflingpin

How about "The aim of the historian, then, is to know the elements of the present by understanding what came into the present from the past, for the present is simply the developing past" Frederick Jackson Turner, quoted in "Lies my Teacher told me" by James W Loewen.

Just an excuse to mention "Lies my teacher told me"

.

----------

